# Introducing Baby Benjamin



## rhian_catrin

Hi ladies, I am very pleased to announce the birth of little Benjamin on the 22nd. My waters suddenly broke whilst making toast at 8.15 am, with contractions coming every minute, so my husband bundled me straight in to the car and he was born in West Wales general Hospital at 9.56 am. No pain relief, no stitches, and a stunning little Xmas pressie weighing in at 8lb 7oz!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Wow nice, quick and no pain relief! Congratulations xXx


----------



## spcsharpsgirl

congrats!


----------



## Tiffers

Aw Congratulations!!!! :hugs: You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations. :happydance:

x


----------



## lynz

congrats hun


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni when u get a mo post some pics xxxxx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations...


----------



## sophie

congrats.
x


----------



## Mango

CONGRATS!! What a quick delivery! Wishing you all the best in the new year!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations on your new bundle!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

wow congrats on a speedy delivery welcome benjamin xxx


----------



## Layla

Wow so quick!

Congrats! :D

x


----------



## Jenny

Wow, that was fast!

Congrats! 

:crib::baby:


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congrats hun is west wales general glangwili in carmarthen both my son and my daughter were born there where in wales you from ??


----------



## ColtonsMom

:hugs: congrats hun! Do you have a camera? If so, post some pictures :happydance:


----------



## Naimi

Congratulations hun, I hope mine is as speedy as that :)


----------



## mickey

wow, that was a quick one :baby: well done

congratulations on your babyboy :hi:


----------



## Tam

Oh wow, that was short & sweet, well done you!!!!!! Congratulations babe! :happydance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## alloyd519

Wow no pain relief or stitches, congrats!!


----------



## Firsttimer

That is a dream birth that I doubt I will be having ........ you are so lucky


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## mommy2raven

Congrats xoxoxoxox


----------

